# Les Feldick



## sundoulos

Is anyone here familiar with this man. I heard of him for the first time today and "Googled" him. Found quickly that he believes Peter and Paul preached a different gospel, he is dipsy, but other than that I don't know what he believes. Of the almost 30 pages of returns on Google(TM) that I looked at, only one entry was critical. It seems he can do no wrong.

I would be interested in knowing more.


----------

